# Help getting up to speed w/ DSLR



## kortmann (Mar 8, 2011)

I was a commercial photographer and lab tech for 4+ decades ending about the time digital photography came into it’s own. Since then, all I’ve used are a couple of point and shoots. A friend has gifted me with a FujiFinepix S2 Pro w/ a AF Nikor 24-85 lens. I’ve downloaded a manual for it but I still have some questions such as what software do I need to transfer image files to my windows XP desktop? Should I use USB or Firewire? Go from the camera or use a card reader? Can I plug my studio strobes into the pc connector on the camera without doing damage? They are 1970’s vintage Novatrons. I’m sure there will be more that have not yet come to mind. Am I even in the right place to ask these types of questions?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi kortman - welcome to TSF's Photographer's Corner - I have moved your post here so that answers to your specialised questions may be better answered.

As far as downloading images from your camera to the computer - the card reader is the best way: it's faster & doesn't require battery or mains power - I have attached a pdf copy of an article I wrote for some classes I taught for doing this.

I don't have much experience with studio lighting so I won't attempt to answer your second question - I'm sure there will be someone else that will be able to answer that for you.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi kortmann and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave:

Your camera can use either SmartMedia cards, Compact Flash cards or on an IBM Microdrive to store the pics, so you'd need a specific reader for whatever card is in your camera. As Zulu says, transferring pics via a USB card-reader is far preferable to using software.

Re: using studio-flash, I've never played with proper studio lighting so I'm just as lost, but I do know it won't work using the PC-connector. There's various types of flash-synchronising bits available that might work using the accessory hot-shoe though, so perhaps DonaldG (our resident guru) can help out with that.

Meanwhile, I found this *page* that lists the specs for your Finepix (Wonderful cameras by the way, I've got the 'Finepix S-2500HD' :wink


----------



## kortmann (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks to both zuluclayman and WereBo,
I may have thrown a curve with the term "pc connection". I have attached a photo Sync terminal (Small) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
to show what we called a pc sync terminal (back in the old days). There were no personal computers then. I know, I know, I'm really really old. Go ahead and say it.
One of my computers has a multi-card reader built in so, no problem there. I also have Photoshop but I'm wondering what other software I need to get from Fuji such as RAW Viewer perhaps? I've never dealt with that file type.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahhh sorry, I thought you meant the socket where the USB-cable would connect to the camera - I can't remember ever having seen one of those sync-terminals before, but then I'm only an enthusiastic 'hobby-snapper' :grin:

I also remember life before PCs, my very 1st camera used '120' film-rolls, with the little red window in the camera-back to show the frame-number. I can't now remember the make/model, but it was made of plastic, I'd just started secondary-school and a pic of a squirrel sat on a tree stump won 1st prize in my school's photo-competition (I won a £5 (US$8-ish) voucher to use at the school's 'tuck-shop', a lot of money in '64) :grin:

As for editing software, Photoshop can use .RAW files but I think you need one of Adobe's 'add-ons' or something, to use them. Again, DonaldG and others can help with that (my camera only saves .JPGs







)


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your studio lights should work fine with the camera. Be careful if using legacy flash units on the hot-shoe as trigger voltages might be too high and could fry the camera's electronics. I bought ONE OF THESE so that I can use them on my Pentax. As a bonus it has a PC socket (silver thing in the front) so I can use it to trigger the 120 V 200W Lester Dine ring flash I use for macro work. (circa 1970's).

Photoshop should be able to open your RAW files. If not, I'm sure there's a plug in available that will allow it. It has no problem with the RAW files from my K10D (circa 2006/7).


----------



## kortmann (Mar 8, 2011)

yuster,
iam pridem, ex quo suffragia nulli / uendimus, effudit curas; nam qui dabat olim / imperium, fasces, legiones, omnia, nunc se / continet atque duas tantum res anxius optat, / panem et circenses.
Do you know if the risk extends to the pc connection or just the hot-shoe?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

wow - I thought I sent an answer to you regarding Photoshop and Camera Raw - must have dreamt it :laugh:

Photoshop ships with 2 things you need:

Bridge - a database style app that allows you to sort lots of images (includes a viewer and much much more) and allows you to open images in the second thing:

Camera Raw - a plugin that allows you to edit RAW files (non-destructively), it is extremely powerful as an editing tool allowing you to make small (or large) adjustments to parts of or whole images. Remembering that RAW are kinda like negs of old - they have all the image info that hit the sensor and so detail, colours, tones can be fine tuned with a good set of tools. 

If you double click a thumbnail of a RAW image in Bridge it automatically opens Photoshop and then Camera Raw.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Another method for triggering flash-guns is to use a 'light-triggered flash trigger', I just had a quick google, but can't seem to find one, though I did post about them here, some time ago.

Basically, it's a small unit (approx 1" cube) with a 'hot-shoe' connector on the top that your second flash sits in + a tripod mound underneath so the flash can be mounted securely. A small window picks up the flash from your camera and triggers the 2nd flash, no batteries, no recharging or anything.


----------



## kortmann (Mar 8, 2011)

I also thought of a photocell trigger. They used to be really cheap. I have owned two or three of them but who knows where they are now. I found this protector WESSQ
and this photocell wexl8 and wouldn't you know it, it going to be ~ $50 either way. I keep tellin' myself there's no film to buy but...
Oh well, it's only money.


----------



## kortmann (Mar 8, 2011)

Are there any rechargeable CR123s that can be used in DSLRs?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, although this is the UK-site, they should be available elsewhere too - *Link*.

:grin:


----------



## kortmann (Mar 8, 2011)

I see some 3V. and some 3.7V. when I Googled. They seem aimed at flashlight (torch?) use.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh, I didn't notice the voltage variations on them and, having just browsed through your camera's online manual, that's not much help in clearing the matter either.

I reckon the best bet is to check what's written on your present batteries, though it might just be that the manufacturers 'round the numbers' for supposed 'ease of understanding'.


*EDIT:* I just found a tiny sentence near the back of the manual saying the CR123A's should be 3V.


----------

